# so i wanna breed shrimp.....



## shrimpboy (Jul 12, 2010)

im planning to get a new tank for shrimps this September, can someone teach me how to breed shrimp? preferably cherry shrimp


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing much to teach really. As long as you have a mix of males/females, and the shrimp have good, stable water parameters and plenty of food, it's only a matter of time before you get berried females really. Cherries especially breed often and easily (compared to other species of shrimp).


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, they are pretty simple to breed, just great, stable water perameters and your good to go. Lots of plants and moss for the shrimplets to hide in.

You will have fun!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shrimpboy,

First you need to find a nice, willing shrimpGIRL, then... 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Shrimpboy,
> 
> First you need to find a nice, willing shrimpGIRL, then...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


cheeky!


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

add them to water!  i think the only thing easier to breed would be guppies!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

the other thing is that it should only be a shrimp tank...no other creatures.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

It will be easier to start with a good size group of them, like 30-40 of them. Plus all the good advices above.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I started with 5 cherry shrimp in my 8 gallon tank with 4 female endlers and one male endler. Within a short time, I had lots and lots of cherry shrimp and lots and lots of endlers. So, I added another tank!

I noticed that the cherry shrimp love plants. They love to hang from water lettuce. They also love to eat. I add Equilibrium to my water so that it's not quite as soft.

Let me know if you'd like some water lettuce for your shrimp. Water lettuce multiplies even faster than shrimp and endlers!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

someguy said:


> add them to water!  i think the only thing easier to breed would be guppies!


No way. shrimps are way easier than guppies, guppies eat their young.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> ...
> 
> I noticed that the cherry shrimp love plants. They love to hang from water lettuce. They also love to eat. I add Equilibrium to my water so that it's not quite as soft.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like some water lettuce for your shrimp. Water lettuce multiplies even faster than shrimp and endlers!


really, they could hang around all day


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

shrimpboy said:


> im planning to get a new tank for shrimps this September, can someone teach me how to breed shrimp? preferably cherry shrimp


If you are going for EASY, don't go for Amano... 
I tried once, and I got them to hatch and grow to about 0.5mm, and then they died... sigh...
the problem with Amano's are:
- they require salt water (or brackish water depending on what article you read)
- they require plankton because they are too small to eat any solids, plus they can't really swim (or more over they just float around, and can't walk on the bottom of the tank and grab food)
- they are SUPER tiny and float so it's takes A LOT of staring to figure out if they hatched.

I'm thinking of trying again, but the challenges are the following:
- need to keep the water relatively clean so that the water quality doesn't deteriorate (problem: conventional filters don't work 'cause they get sucked up)
- need some water movement so that the larvae can grab food (I'm not sure if they would survive a pump or a power head... I tried an air pump last time)
- need plankton (and I tried some from the store but didn't work... they seem to have nicer stuff now though...)

It's interesting to see how much 'resources' have been added to the web in just the past few years. Last time I tried there were only 2 reasonable articles now. Now there are tons, and some of them are very suspicious. How the describe the larvae don't match what I've observed.

I have two pregnant Red Cherry Shrimps (Wild version) right now. I think those are relatively easy to breed (Ask the guys who are selling them, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...imp-availability-updated-july-25-a-26/#post72, they seem to constantly have tons to sell! ).


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> No way. shrimps are way easier than guppies, guppies eat their young.


Ghost shrimp eat their young as well

Cherries do not, so no problems there.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I started with 5 cherries about 6 weeks ago. They are in a planted 15g with chili rasboras. At last count I had a minimum of 35. They breed without any difficulty at all. As has been said, add shrimp to water and wait. Done deal.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great pic, Ursus_sapien!



Ursus sapien said:


> really, they could hang around all day


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watch water parameters and keep a constant temperature, they'll breed like rabbits.


----------

